# What club am I a member of?



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not going to spill the beans, but I was just wondering if anyone could guess what Florida club I'm a member of. May confirm what I'm already feeling.

Member allotment is X number of does and X number of bucks, with X number of points on one side, with an X" inside spread....but, if you take X bucks with X number of points on one side with an X" inside spread, you'd be violating the "spirit" of the club....you see, we have these unwritten rules here at our club. You should be letting them "club legal" bucks walk. I let an 8 point buck walk last year, but it was shot by Billy Bob over there. Hell, Billy Bob, you should have let that 8 point grow into a 10 point. No, you didn't violate "club rules." I'm just saying is all.

You have X number of guest days. Guest will pay $X for each day they hunt. Deer taken by your guests will go against the member's allotment. However, if your guest is successful in taking a deer, then the board will be "personally offended," even though those deer go against the member's quota. You see, each of us spends a great deal of time and money taking care of our individual private plots: trimming undergrowth, cutting branches, tilling and seeding the food plots, fertilizing, buying deer corn, etc, so it just doesn't seem right that your guest can come onto your plot and shoot your allotted deer at your invitation. Henceforth, no guest are allowed on the following dates...

No, we won't give out a roster of club members. No, we won't publish a map of hunting plots with assigned members names. No, we won't tell you how many deer or what size are taken from each plot. Editorial: We old timers need you newbies to subsidize our hunting plots. We all know that the plots on our side of the property have all the big bucks and the majority of the does, but we can find no fair way to divide up the lease fee other than lease fee divided by the total number of members. Y'all just try some sweet 'taters.

Any guesses?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I would NEVER join a club with assigned hunting areas. What total bullspit. Especially for the new sucker who gets a 50 acre clear cut on a hill to hunt all year.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Too many x's...quit reading cause it was giving me a headache! You joined a club w/out knowing the rules? Unspoken rules are not rules, they are suggestions so ifin u already paid your money abide to the rules and next year seek another club...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Shoot whats legal and all you can. Find another next year!!!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like the one in jay beside the dump or it's identical


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds like one id no longer be a member of


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Hard to find a "good" club, been in many, never happy with any, I'll stick with the public land. (A lot less hassle) for the most part


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe Springhill? Just guessing cause you asked.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> Too many x's...quit reading cause it was giving me a headache! You joined a club w/out knowing the rules? Unspoken rules are not rules, they are suggestions so ifin u already paid your money abide to the rules and next year seek another club...


Oh, I knew what the _written _rules were. They have changed since I joined, basically an edict from the "board." These old timers don't want any of us to shoot a six or seven point because we'd be taking away their opportunity to take him as an eight.

The club president even told one of our members--a friend of mine--that he couldn't shoot anything less than an 8 point because he had already taken enough deer in his lengthy hunting career. Can you believe that?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

And this is why i will never join a "hunting club". Its all a bunch of bull crap. I get to hear all kinds f hunting stories at work and the hunting club horror storied out number the public land horror stories several times over.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

jaster said:


> Shoot whats legal and all you can. Find another next year!!!


Yeah, I'm on a waiting list for another club. I shot a seven point (first deer ever) as a guest of my sponsoring member. At the cleaning station, one of the board members happened to be leaving. "I'd have let that one walk," he said in an admonishing tone. This was when we could take a 6 point. I'm thinking to myself STFU asshole! Don't ruin my happy day!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Follow the written rules and if they gripe, tell them to refund you money and you will move on. Otherwise, they can shove it.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> Hard to find a "good" club, been in many, never happy with any, I'll stick with the public land. (A lot less hassle) for the most part


Wish I knew enough about it to do it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like springhill to me.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Sounds like springhill to me.


That's two for Springhill. Not correct, but I'll make a note of that for next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't sound anything like the springhill I'm in. Florida legal and a couple of does


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There is plenty of land out there for lease. You need to get up about 10 friends and family members and lease about 1,000 acres. That's what we did 25 years ago and we haven't had the first problem.
Sounds like the club that you are in needs to quit beating around the bush and put in their rules what it is that they really want.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

8 point hunting club?? What did I win???


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You could plug in about any hunting club name here and it would be correct.

The last guy in, usually gets put on a rock or some 'gar hole'. 

Like one guy recently advertised on here, 'No outlaws, except for me, of course.' It was meant as a joke but probably had a lot of truth in it.

There is nothing wrong with assigned areas, as long as they are passed out fairly. I prefer it that way. As long as everybody is on the same page and has the same goals. I don't want everybody ranging around doing who knows what. One guy puts out a lot of corn, the next guy nothing, but comes over to hunt where you put it out. You hang a stand and on the day you aren't there, 'Joe Stumpsitter' goes over there and gets in your stand and throws candy bar wrappers everywhere and goodness knows what else. And the list goes on ad infinitum.

Hunting clubs are tricky. Basically, they prefer members who don't hunt but are timely with their dues payments.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Tried the hunting club thing for one year and wont make that mistake again! You have basically described every club in our area.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nathar, 

Seems you are having a run of bad luck. First the bow and now the club. I hate that things are going so bad for you since you just got started. Seems that lots of people are giving you a 'fast track' education. Sad that it has to be that way but you learn so much faster from adversity.

Hang in there, it seems that you have the right attitude.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I keep seeing everybody bashing clubs. I don't get it. I've been in two clubs (one in GA, and one here in Molino) and both have been great. The current club (Rocky Branch Hunt Club) has simple, fair rules, we allow each member to pick two areas that are all his, plus we have 6 Community Shooting plots. 

We have had some bad members, one that killed every legal buck that walked by (I'm talking 8-bucks a year, plus a doe) and another that wouldn't follow the rules, but we got rid of them, and have a great group of guys now. We all get along, we have good participation on Club Work Days and everybody followd the few rules we have.

We all know that we're not going to see a 150-iinch deer on this club, but we've taken some decent bucks, and pretty much everybody gets to take a deer or two every year. If a member doesn't have a chance to kill a deer and it's getting late in the season, one of our members will kill one and give it to him.

I just hate that there are so many bad clubs out there. I wouldn't stay in a club if I wasn't happy and didn't like the rules.

Ed


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Same here, my club in Brooklyn is good there are some rules and everybody abides by them. Very little drama that being said I would not join a club with assigned areas not my style. I like to hunt not sit on one plot with a feeder and wait for a deer. If you don't have shooters in your area in early season your pretty much screwed until the rut.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

I forgot about rocky branch....the guys I know there are good people for sure. Guess its like anything else there will always be two sides


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PensacolaEd said:


> I keep seeing everybody bashing clubs. I don't get it. I've been in two clubs (one in GA, and one here in Molino) and both have been great. The current club (Rocky Branch Hunt Club) has simple, fair rules, we allow each member to pick two areas that are all his, plus we have 6 Community Shooting plots.
> 
> We have had some bad members, one that killed every legal buck that walked by (I'm talking 8-bucks a year, plus a doe) and another that wouldn't follow the rules, but we got rid of them, and have a great group of guys now. We all get along, we have good participation on Club Work Days and everybody followd the few rules we have.
> 
> ...


Do they still let the celebrity next door have full run of the club??? I was a member years ago and they let him have run of the place....nothing like trying to hunt and having a bunch of yahoo's running up and down the hunting area on ATV's and dirt bikes!!!! 

Other then that I really liked that club!!!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> Nathar,
> 
> Seems you are having a run of bad luck. First the bow and now the club. I hate that things are going so bad for you since you just got started. Seems that lots of people are giving you a 'fast track' education. Sad that it has to be that way but you learn so much faster from adversity.
> 
> Hang in there, it seems that you have the right attitude.


At least the club dues aren't outrageous. The bad thing is in order to move up, people have to die. You'll have to wrestle that primo club plot from their cold, dead hands.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Just get together with a few friends and find a few hundred acres to lease together. That's what we did and we love it. There's 4 of us on right at 400 acres, all the stands and plots are there for everyone to use, and we have to the same ideas on how we want things managed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

nathar said:


> At least the club dues aren't outrageous. The bad thing is in order to move up, people have to die. You'll have to wrestle that primo club plot from their cold, dead hands.


Here's how we do it on RBHC. When an old timer (or anybody else) gives up their spot or leaves the club, the names of every member that are interested in the spot are put in a hat and drawn, so everybody has an equal chance. The bad news right now is that all 9 members have been in for several years, and it doesn't look like we will have ny openings for at least a couple of years.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Has to be 8 pt hunting club.... I could talk a lot about this but not going into all the details. They will walk/ drive your plot if they here a shot in the direction of your plot to see if you killed anything and the shot come from across the road. O and bet y'all didn't know that RMS has a rule out ther that during gun season you have to be in a shooting house. The pres. of the club hates anyone killing deer and thinks they are all dumb a**'s. 

Want all kinda a rules on bucks to try and get better deer witch i'm all for but wont kill the does they make the buck for you.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Williams lake or the one by the cotton gin

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Do they still let the celebrity next door have full run of the club??? I was a member years ago and they let him have run of the place....nothing like trying to hunt and having a bunch of yahoo's running up and down the hunting area on ATV's and dirt bikes!!!!
> 
> Other then that I really liked that club!!!


No, we haven't let Roy have run of the Property for years. The Club used to hunt Property that Roy bought, so we don't have that piece any more.

Roy just lost his house next door to the IRS, so I don't see him around much anymore.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

My vote is for 8pt Hunting Club also. The prez is a super turd that thinks he knows everything there is about hunting. He is a ex- Esc Cty deputy and is arrogant as hell. So were HIS board of directors when I was in it some 8 years ago. I hear it hasn't changed much. Like saltgrass,I could tell you stories of how effed up the club is,however most would not believe them.

Steer clear of this club gents. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Outlaw N Black (Nov 25, 2012)

8 POINT HUNTING CLUB , 100%. Hunter beware. If you are in the club, avoid ol' prez at all cost. On another be careful of other members. Ol' Prez has his boys walking pots and getting information. Your buddy at the gate is the snake on the phone to who, Ol' Prez. Had a plot in the club several years ago and the fool put a gate up in the middle of the road to stop members from driving by his secret plot. The road was an RMS road and he said members needed to drive to their plots another way. O' stories that could be told. Glad I went to Alabama. Good luck boys. Start looking for another club. Do not judge all clubs by this one.


----------



## Outlaw N Black (Nov 25, 2012)

8 POINT HUNTING CLUB , 100%. Hunter beware. If you are in the club, avoid ol' prez at all cost. On another be careful of other members. Ol' Prez has his boys walking pots and getting information. Your buddy at the gate is the snake on the phone to who, Ol' Prez. Had a plot in the club several years ago and the fool put a gate up in the middle of the road to stop members from driving by his secret plot. The road was an RMS road and he said members needed to drive to their plots another way. O' stories that could be told. Glad I went to Alabama. Good luck boys. Start looking for another club. Do not judge all clubs by this one.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Like I've mentioned in the past , "HUNTING CLUBS SUCK" unless your the president of one......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PensacolaEd said:


> No, we haven't let Roy have run of the Property for years. The Club used to hunt Property that Roy bought, so we don't have that piece any more.
> 
> Roy just lost his house next door to the IRS, so I don't see him around much anymore.


Man, lost a nice piece of property!!! If I lived closer, I'd try to get back in w/ ya'll!!! Mr. Streit still pres....?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Man, lost a nice piece of property!!! If I lived closer, I'd try to get back in w/ ya'll!!! Mr. Streit still pres....?


Jim Street is President of the Rock Crossing Hunt Club across Quintette road from our club. As far as I know, he has never been President of our Club, our has been run by the Johnson Family for about 20 years.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Williams lake or the one by the cotton gin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Its not Clear Creek by the Cotton Gin, they haven't shot 6 points in 10 years. Not my favorite club that I have been in by any means, but the rules were clear when paying.

Reading this makes me thankful for the club I'm in now. We have 10 members and I wouldn't even know half of them if they walked in the door right now. 3 of us basically hunt 2,000 acres by ourselves. We get private sections, but there are also numerous open sections that are first come first serve.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

PensacolaEd said:


> Jim Street is President of the Rock Crossing Hunt Club across Quintette road from our club. As far as I know, he has never been President of our Club, our has been run by the Johnson Family for about 20 years.


Off topic but is it called rock crossing because of a huge rock next to a creek?? When I was 10 my dad took me squirrel hunting off quintette rd (S side I think) and we ate lunch on a huge rock next to a creek. I think about it every time I go down quintette and have searched for it for 35 years. Please let me know if anybody knows where the big rock is

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PensacolaEd said:


> Jim Street is President of the Rock Crossing Hunt Club across Quintette road from our club. As far as I know, he has never been President of our Club, our has been run by the Johnson Family for about 20 years.


Ahhhhh I gotcha then....yeah, then that was the club I was in. Ole Roy had free run and ruined a couple days of hunting fer me while I was there with his entourage running the roads....:shifty::yes:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Ahhhhh I gotcha then....yeah, then that was the club I was in. Ole Roy had free run and ruined a couple days of hunting fer me while I was there with his entourage running the roads....:shifty::yes:


but is there a big rock by a creek in there - I gotta know????

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> but is there a big rock by a creek in there - I gotta know????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



Me too!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Before we got our own place, I was a guest at a couple of clubs in Alabama. One up in Camden had a couple of real jerks in it. One was my insurance agent (who I had never met). He was such an ass that when I got back to town I cancelled and put my business with another agent.
This club had shared bunks. Whoever happened to be there that weekend could use whatever bunk he wanted. Well, supposedly. One big dude who owned a construction company had put up a sign that said to "Fold his bedding up nicely and set aside. Better yet, find another bunk."
My question was why did he leave his stuff on the bunk in the first place when he wasn't there ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> but is there a big rock by a creek in there - I gotta know????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I never got to a creek in the areas I hunted....I did catch a 5 ft gator in a mudhole that was way away from the river....there may have been a creek nearby. Someone else may be able to help out...:001_huh:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, I'm still not going to reveal the club I was talking about in my first post, but my presumably "anonymous" rant brought some heat down upon the club leadership by "The Man." Why "The Man" would care about some unknown club member venting on a forum, or how he figured which club was the object of the venting are mysteries to me.

Matching up my forum handle to my name--Nathar/Nate--was the easy part.

Given my discontent and frustration, we decided to part ways. I cleared out my 4x6 shooting house, ladder stand, feeders, and cameras today, and picked up my prorated refund check, a figure that we both agreed on.

The club president and I had a cordial conversation. I apologized for bringing him grief. That was never my intent. He thanked me for being a good club member. We shook hands at the end.

This whole episode reminds me of the day I was in Annapolis with my girlfriend a couple of decades ago. In Annapolis you can rent a bicycle-powered rickshaw. Now imagine a 20 year old hard-body who has been pedaling fat tourists around town for a couple of years. You could imagine how sculpted her buttox would become as a result. So there I am watching this parade and this hard-body stops right in front of me. I didn't even have to move my eyes to look at her incredible buttox. She was standing up on her toes on the pedals. Lycra Spandex biking shorts. Flawless bronze skin. Toned thighs and calves. Ohhhhhh...I was spiritually moved.

BUT! My girlfriend's best friend saw me looking, and she noisily pointed it out to my otherwise unaware girlfriend, who didn't speak to me for about 24 hours. We broke up eventually. I said in my defense that her butt was a "work of art." That didn't help.

So, "The Man," who lurks here on this forum, goes to extreme lengths to a make sure that the club and I "broke up."

The fallout is ultimately my fault. Drink one too many bourbon and cokes on the same day that your game cameras reveal your best visitors, year-to-date, to be a spotted fawn and a button buck, then hop on a forum to vent, this is the consequence.

But it's all good. I'll probably sell off my club equipment and try public lands next year.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

....... Interesting.....But what about the big rock? Lol
Curious.... Does anyone else suspect "the man" is lurking here?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Public land ain't bad. Read up and scout and you'll kill deer. 

Sorry to hear about your club. It sounds like you are better off anyways.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> Public land ain't bad. Read up and scout and you'll kill deer.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your club. It sounds like you are better off anyways.


I actually feel a sense of relief. I drove up there seven times during the seven days of doe week last year. Didn't see a single doe, much less a buck worth shooting. It'll save me a ton of gas, and I'll be able to focus on a few unfinished projects around the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> ....... Interesting.....But what about the big rock? Lol
> Curious.... Does anyone else suspect "the man" is lurking here?


"The Man" definitely lurks here. Not willing to say more.:whistling:


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Its the 8pt club, my family has owned land all around that club for years, i kill every legal buck i see for the last 20 years that walks on my land from it. They bash and bad mouthme for years of things they thouht they new that were not true,they should have never bad mouthed me to start with and they would have a much better deer and hog herd than they do now or ever will.good luck with that club.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> ....... Interesting.....But what about the big rock? Lol
> Curious.... Does anyone else suspect "the man" is lurking here?


 Always.. that's why everyone needs to be careful what they say and post on here...people love to incriminate themselves.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Club*

Not sure why "the man" would have anything to do with you telling us how crappy your club is.Unless he is one of the know it all members in the club himself and got his panties in a wad?


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> Always.. that's why everyone needs to be careful what they say and post on here...people love to incriminate themselves.


Well lesson learned. Even "anonymous" criticism of "unnamed" clubs can result in being booted. Oh well. It was an incredibly boring and expensive way to spend my weekends.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

kdawg.84 said:


> Not sure why "the man" would have anything to do with you telling us how crappy your club is.Unless he is one of the know it all members in the club himself and got his panties in a wad?


If you ever see a member with the handle "Gladys Kravitz," beware.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ha ha ha ha ha*

Lmao!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm on the waiting list for a very good club. I will not be getting into another one till I either get into this one or find my own little lease etc... I only really want to be in a lease for the ease of taking my kids for the most part. I do pretty decent in BW. And I actually prefer it over how most leases are ran around here.

Most of the time, you want to see a bunch of grown men act like 12 year old gossiping school girls and get into cat fights with each other over stupid crap, simply put them together hunting deer on a lease.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nathar said:


> Well lesson learned. Even "anonymous" criticism of "unnamed" clubs can result in being booted. Oh well. It was an incredibly boring and expensive way to spend my weekends.


Didn't mean that about you as much, just more about people posting pics of illegal fish or game and getting caught because of social media and such.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> Didn't mean that about you as much, just more about people posting pics of illegal fish or game and getting caught because of social media and such.


The best is when a burglar posts pictures of his loot and brags on Facebook, then gets nabbed by the police.:thumbup:


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

delta dooler said:


> Hard to find a "good" club, been in many, never happy with any, I'll stick with the public land. (A lot less hassle) for the most part


You got that right ! I hunted clubs for 30 yrs and finally went back to public land, which I grew up hunting on, and love it. There are hassles and you have to have a sense of humor and alot of patience.


----------

